# 28 Nosler



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

We got in 10 boxes of ammo the other day.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Sweet - so your inventory account just increased by $1,200 in those ten boxes alone!


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Not quite. Only about $800 or so.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Is there a shortage?-----SS


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

Springville Shooter said:


> Is there a shortage?-----SS


i know i have a shortage of funds to purchase said rounds.

getting worn out on reloading and thinking of switching calibers to something less expensive and more mainstream. the 28 nosler is an awesome round but certainly doesn't fit that description.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

What kind of 28 do you have? I might have something much less expensive and mainstream to trade you.------SS


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

APD said:


> i know i have a shortage of funds to purchase said rounds.
> 
> getting worn out on reloading and thinking of switching calibers to something less expensive and more mainstream. the 28 nosler is an awesome round but certainly doesn't fit that description.


You sound like me. I have been so busy this summer with other things that reloading got put on the back burner. I was at my loading bench the other day and had to take inventory to make sure that I have enough rounds for this upcoming seasons. But I will still have to load some up for a friend that has already bought the powder, bullets, and gave me his empties.

It is suppose to be raining at my house on Tuesday, sounds like a good day to throw some rounds together for him since his hunt starts in 2 weeks.


----------



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

APD said:


> i know i have a shortage of funds to purchase said rounds.
> 
> getting worn out on reloading and thinking of switching calibers to something less expensive and more mainstream. the 28 nosler is an awesome round but certainly doesn't fit that description.


There's a reason the 7mm Rem Mag is still so popular. I haven't been able to shoot mine this year due to my shoulder injury but I took a friend to the range last Friday. It was his first time shooting mine and he shot a couple 3/4" groups at 100 yards with Hornady 154gr American Whitetail ammo that I believe cost me $23 or so a box. I've shot groups that were touching with that gun in the past.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

moabxjeeper said:


> There's a reason the 7mm Rem Mag is still so popular. I haven't been able to shoot mine this year due to my shoulder injury but I took a friend to the range last Friday. It was his first time shooting mine and he shot a couple 3/4" groups at 100 yards with Hornady 154gr American Whitetail ammo that I believe cost me $23 or so a box. I've shot groups that were touching with that gun in the past.


Much truth and wisdom here. I am a hopeless sucker for the latest and greatest but I am also honest enough to admit that there is no practical difference between the 7mm Rem Mag and the 28 Nosler.......or any other of the super duper 7mm meat-mangler cartridges.-------SS

PS. I have a 7-08, 7 Rem mag, 280, 280 AI, 7 STW, 7 Dakota, and 28 Nosler. Anyone have me beat in the 7mm arena? I need an excuse to buy a 7 short mag and maybe a really cool vintage 284 win or 7x57.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

moabxjeeper said:


> There's a reason the 7mm Rem Mag is still so popular. I haven't been able to shoot mine this year due to my shoulder injury but I took a friend to the range last Friday. It was his first time shooting mine and he shot a couple 3/4" groups at 100 yards with Hornady 154gr American Whitetail ammo that I believe cost me $23 or so a box. I've shot groups that were touching with that gun in the past.


I have a 7mm rem mag that will shoot groups like that, but it's only with $47.99 per box 160 grain Federal Premium Nosler Partitions. The cheap stuff I have tried has been so so to abysmal in the accuracy department. 150 grain Federal blue box and Remington Core Lokt both prints about a 2 inch group. Serviceable hunting accuracy, but certainly nothing to write home about. 175 grain Winchester Power Points shot pie plate groups out of my 7mm rem mag. Maybe I need to try out some of that American Whitetail. I don't think anything is going to take the place of those partitions for my hunting round anytime soon, but it would be nice to have a cheap, accurate factory load to take out and bust some long distance water jugs with!


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Ok, sorry, I don't want to hijack this thread or anything, but Springville Shooter got banned? What the heck happened? I always enjoyed his input on things and he didn't ever seem to me like the pot stirrer type that would cause trouble around here. This place is so slow anymore, it's a shame to see a long time regular contributor won't be around anymore. I guess we will always have a passel of single digit post count posters making "where are all the elk tied up close to the road?" posts this time of year. Soon, that's all we will have left.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I’m back, I’m back.......just had to take a break to appease one of our new members who didn’t appreciate my humor. I must admit that, in retrospect, I have been acting like a bit of a “twerp”. Anyway, I’ll try to be on my best behavior.———-SS


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Welcome back SS!


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

Springville Shooter said:


> I'm back, I'm back.......just had to take a break to appease one of our new members who didn't appreciate my humor. I must admit that, in retrospect, I have been acting like a bit of a "twerp". Anyway, I'll try to be on my best behavior.----SS


my kid had a time out today. he had much better behavior afterward.:mrgreen:


----------



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

colorcountrygunner said:


> I have a 7mm rem mag that will shoot groups like that, but it's only with $47.99 per box 160 grain Federal Premium Nosler Partitions. The cheap stuff I have tried has been so so to abysmal in the accuracy department. 150 grain Federal blue box and Remington Core Lokt both prints about a 2 inch group. Serviceable hunting accuracy, but certainly nothing to write home about. 175 grain Winchester Power Points shot pie plate groups out of my 7mm rem mag. Maybe I need to try out some of that American Whitetail. I don't think anything is going to take the place of those partitions for my hunting round anytime soon, but it would be nice to have a cheap, accurate factory load to take out and bust some long distance water jugs with!


I've had good luck with it. It's been so good that I've never bothered to try anything but the Hornady offerings with that gun. A couple 139gr loads and those 154's. I've shot 3 deer and 1 elk and all dropped right on the spot. They're the only ones that haven't been too impressed by it so far. I don't think you'd be disappointed unless your gun is wildly different than mine.

That being said, I got a 7mm-08 this year to complement my 7 Mag. I tried the American Whitetail 139gr after having such good luck with the same ammo in the 7 Mag and had completely different results. I was only printing 2-3" groups which made sighting in incredibly difficult. Plus, I think the cases were expanding as the bolt became difficult to open almost every time I fired. All problems that were absent in the 7mm RM ammo. I finally switched to the factory Federal 140gr Accubonds and 3 shots later, I was shooting 1/2" groups precisely where I wanted them. Strange.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

moabxjeeper said:


> I've had good luck with it. It's been so good that I've never bothered to try anything but the Hornady offerings with that gun. A couple 139gr loads and those 154's. I've shot 3 deer and 1 elk and all dropped right on the spot. They're the only ones that haven't been too impressed by it so far. I don't think you'd be disappointed unless your gun is wildly different than mine.
> 
> That being said, I got a 7mm-08 this year to complement my 7 Mag. I tried the American Whitetail 139gr after having such good luck with the same ammo in the 7 Mag and had completely different results. I was only printing 2-3" groups which made sighting in incredibly difficult. Plus, I think the cases were expanding as the bolt became difficult to open almost every time I fired. All problems that were absent in the 7mm RM ammo. I finally switched to the factory Federal 140gr Accubonds and 3 shots later, I was shooting 1/2" groups precisely where I wanted them. Strange.


I have always had great luck with Federal Premium ammo. If I remember correctly those 140 accubonds for the 7mm-08 are only $30 which is actually a pretty good deal for that cartridge.


----------



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

colorcountrygunner said:


> I have always had great luck with Federal Premium ammo. If I remember correctly those 140 accubonds for the 7mm-08 are only $30 which is actually a pretty good deal for that cartridge.


You sir are correct! That's cheaper than a lot of standard 7mm-08 ammo so it's kind of a no brainer. I picked up a couple boxes to take on my elk hunt this year, plus I got a free Buck knife out of it through Federal's promotion. Not a bad deal.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Springville Shooter said:


> I'm back, I'm back.......just had to take a break to appease one of our new members who didn't appreciate my humor. I must admit that, in retrospect, I have been acting like a bit of a "twerp". Anyway, I'll try to be on my best behavior.----SS


Okay, now that made me laugh out loud.

I have never read anything offensive from SS and have enjoyed and been enlightened by many of your posts, glad your back.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

*I guess I was asleep*



Springville Shooter said:


> I'm back, I'm back.......just had to take a break to appease one of our new members who didn't appreciate my humor. I must admit that, in retrospect, I have been acting like a bit of a "twerp". Anyway, I'll try to be on my best behavior.----SS


Ummm, I guess I must have missed something?


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Apparently Nosler outsourced the production of the 28 ammo to someone that wasn't quite as ready to produce tha ammo as Nosler was to ship rifles. We got in another case yesterday. These were only 50 something $s a box. Not sure which bullets are in them.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

For $50 a box I would say that they are 150 grain E-Tips.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I like the idea of a 28 Nosler, but I won't bite until brass and ammo becomes a little more plentiful. Rumor has it that ADG brass will be producing 28 Nosler brass in the future as well. 

But since I own a 300 RUM and 338 RUM, I think sticking with a 7RM makes more sense for my wallet!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Isnt a 28 Nosler is just a 7STW minus belt and a fractionally shorter case but same case volume?




-DallanC


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Just another "cartridge of the day" to give the gun writers something to write about. It will do everything that has been done since the 7 mm Weatherby made its appearance in 1944.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Loke said:


> Just another "cartridge of the day" to give the gun writers something to write about. It will do everything that has been done since the 7 mm Weatherby made its appearance in 1944.


QFT! Weatherby nailed it from the get-go for so many cartridges.

PS: I gotta come by the store this week, my boy turns 18 and I want to get him a SR22 with the 4" barrel.

-DallanC


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Dunkem said:


> Ummm, I guess I must have missed something?


Join the club!


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

DallanC said:


> QFT! Weatherby nailed it from the get-go for so many cartridges.
> 
> PS: I gotta come by the store this week, my boy turns 18 and I want to get him a SR22 with the 4" barrel.
> 
> -DallanC


These points are true. The 28 Nosler duplicates the capacity and performance of the 7-300 Wby, 7 Stw, and 7 Dakota. It is just a tad hotter than the 7 WSM, 7 RM, and 280 AI.

In my opinion, the case design is better than all others in its class with the exception of the Dakota. The brass might be expensive but it is tough. I am fully confident that 50 good pieces of brass will probably last for 2 barrels in this caliber. Just like Ackly cases, they simply don't stretch. I trimmed my whole batch to match the shortest case and have not trimmed since. In my experience, belted cases based on the 300 H&H are not nearly as robust.

The 28 is nothing ground breaking but it is a dang good cartridge, well designed, capable, and able to take full advantage of long bullets seated out. The fact that mine routinely puts 3 shots in less than 1/2" with 162 gr bullets at 3250fps with a 10 FPS velocity spread probably makes me biased.---SS

PS....it shoots good 5 shot groups too but that's just a waste of good ammunition.:smile:


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Loke said:


> Just another "cartridge of the day" to give the gun writers something to write about. It will do everything that has been done since the 7 mm Weatherby made its appearance in 1944.


This statement is true and applies to every cartridge that has been developed in my lifetime. Thank goodness they keep making them. I hope they never stop.---SS


----------



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

Loke said:


> Just another "cartridge of the day" to give the gun writers something to write about. It will do everything that has been done since the 7 mm Weatherby made its appearance in 1944.


I was at Scheel's a month or so ago looking at ammo and a store clerk came up to me, bright eyes and bushy tailed. "Oh! Do you have the Creedmoor?!" I'm a younger man of 28 years and routinely wear Fox and Hurley hats (with a bit of curve to them to appease ye olde farts) to hide my hairline that is beginning to recede, so I can hardly blame the man for his inquiry. "No, I have a 7mm-08 I just bought this year". I have never seen a person deflate so quickly over an honest response. He replied a long and disappointed "oh" and motioned to some of the ammo I was already looking at. Then he turned around and left without saying another word.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

6.5 creedmore vs 243 @ 1413 yards


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

moabxjeeper said:


> I was at Scheel's a month or so ago looking at ammo and a store clerk came up to me, bright eyes and bushy tailed. "Oh! Do you have the Creedmoor?!" I'm a younger man of 28 years and routinely wear Fox and Hurley hats (with a bit of curve to them to appease ye olde farts) to hide my hairline that is beginning to recede, so I can hardly blame the man for his inquiry. "No, I have a 7mm-08 I just bought this year". I have never seen a person deflate so quickly over an honest response. He replied a long and disappointed "oh" and motioned to some of the ammo I was already looking at. Then he turned around and left without saying another word.


Those 6.5 Creedhipster fans are a funny breed, aren't they? I got into a debate with a gentleman a little while ago that tried to say that his 6.5 Creed"more" would make an excellent rifle for grizzly defense. I tried to tell him that it wasn't a very suitable rifle for that task and he basically told me I was an idiot and went on his merry way lol. I'm actually intrigued by this cartridge and think I might want to get one someday. Is it possible for me to own one and not be a spaz about it, though? Or is it like that one episode of South Park where people are incapable of driving a Hybrid without being a smug douche who likes the smell of their own farts?


----------

